# Night sights, which is better?



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

I just had TRIJICON night sights put on my SIG 226. I love them, but are there others that you guys would recomend? What are the differecnces in each brand. Some look like toy sights. What do you guys have and why?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

SIGCrazie said:


> I just had TRIJICON night sights put on my SIG 226. I love them, but are there others that you guys would recomend? What are the differecnces in each brand. Some look like toy sights. What do you guys have and why?


I prefer Meprolight on my Glocks, even though Trij is still the "big name." In daylight, I find the Mepro sight picture blockier and easier to pick up at speed than the Trij. In darkness, I can't tell the difference.


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

I like Trijicons..which btw is what I have on my Sig


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

i like meprolight orange in back and green on front


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

I've seen some very nice sights from Tru-glo.


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

Tru glo TFO's. I like the tritium IF I need it. But, 100% of shooting with my HK USP is daylight sofar. The way I see it they cost the same, and in the pitch black I can't tell the difference between them and my siglight nitesites. Why pay for just tritium when for just a few dollars more.....fiber.


----------

